# Return to Moria & the mysterious Durin VII



## JeffF. (Jan 3, 2002)

The mystery of that untold of last Durin (from the appendix on Durin's Folk) and the opportunity for Durin's folk to retake their ancient mansions is told in another story by another author. Dennis McKiernan takes a few elements from Tolkien's Return of the King (Lord of the Rings vol 3) and creates a wonderful story. The names of characters and peoples are changed for the sake of copyright. Through my many re-readings of the Lord of the Rings I often wondered if the Dwarves were able to return to Moria. In the appendix of return of the King there is a tantalizing geneaology of Durin's line. Durin VII (and last) is listed and the reader wonders if this last Durin led his people back to Khazad Dum (Moria) after the fall of Sauron. This is the story of his battle to win back the home of his people. The horn presented by Eomer to Meriadoc is the key to the battle. I was wondering if anyone else like Mckiernan's Silver Call Duology and his version of the Dwarves return to Khazad-Dum.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Jan 4, 2002)

I've heard a lot about those sorts of things lately. Like people don't have enough time to think up something original, and so much better than a pale copy in poor taste.


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 4, 2002)

*Osunds like you haven't read it*

It is a great story. Who else is going to write it? Christopher can only put his father's notes into books. McKiernan obviously writes non-Tolkein related fantasy stories but this duology has so many elements from LOTR that it becomes a great connection. The Dwarf kingdom description is the same as Moria, the Watcher in the Water, the great halls, Merry's horn (given by Eomer), the two Cave Trolls, hobbit swords (Sting and the Barrow swords) are all there. His battle scenes are better than Tolkein's, being more descriptive and less poetically narrative. Tolkein's appendices are great primers for future stories but without someone to write them they are mere outlines, tantalizing and leaving the reader to wish for more. McKiernan is no JRR but his stories, particularly this one, fill that need for more Tolkein type stories in the absence of any more from the master storyteller.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 12, 2006)

*Good fanfic...*

Writing fanfic is great as long as it keeps the original story intact. There is plenty of room in Tolkien's writing to come up with alot of details happening in between the events, especially when you look through the appendices. don't plan on publishing any of it though. But fanfic is a great media to try different plots and such that can then be used in ones original works.


----------

